

A Walk Around Chernobyl [video] - SeoxyS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DWnjcSo9J0

======
wgx
If you like this kind of thing, check out bionerd23 - she does some really
cool exploration videos of the wider Chernobyl/Pripyat site(s):

[https://www.youtube.com/user/bionerd23](https://www.youtube.com/user/bionerd23)

~~~
augustl
My favorite is when they find an actual fragment of the reactor fuel in
nature, and the way she handles it with her bare hands.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejZyDvtX85Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejZyDvtX85Y)

And the recent video where she walks around inside the actual plant.
Especially at 13:00 - that red door has an eerie feel to it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRHnApxVFQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRHnApxVFQU)

~~~
ghshephard
I'll admit when she started digging in (with her bare hands) getting excited
about 3 milliseverts/hour I had to jump over to
[http://xkcd.com/radiation/](http://xkcd.com/radiation/) to find out how
worrisome it was.

I was also a little concerned that she had a runny nose, and kept rubbing her
nose with that hand...

But apparently, 2 milliseverts (her exposure in an hour) is about what you
would get from a CT scan. US Radiation Workers are allowed up to 50
milliseverts.

Though, at the end, when she has it fully uncovered, and is measuring 17
milliseverts/hour, and expositing on how beautiful it is...

------
IgorPartola
I was born in Kharkiv just over a month before the Chernobyl accident. Never
been to Pripyat, but have seen lots of photos and since I grew up in Ukraine I
can place it in context. The real tragedy of Chernobyl was not even the
accident itself (which was a result of stupidity and zeal IMO), but the
multiple attempts at ass covering by those in charge. You see, those in charge
did not want to start a panic or look bad. They sent in firefighters without
telling them what they were going into. They did not evacuate affected areas
quickly enough. They did not alert neighboring regions of the fallout that was
coming their way. Innocent people died because they were unable to admit their
wrongdoing. This is definitely the USSR way of doing things and the reason it
could never survive: it kept sacrificing people for ideals (well that and the
fact that Communism is a terrible idea to begin with).

~~~
alandarev
If communism was such a terrible idea, China should have not succeeded for so
long...

Other than that, I fully agree with you.

~~~
tim333
China has succeeded by dropping most of its communism.

------
kawsper
I've been in Pripyat, and I have seen Chernobyl. I can recommend it to anyone
that gets the chance, sadly the recent events in Ukraine have kept me away
from the country, even though Kiev is supposed to be safe.

The tour costs around $100 and includes "medical insurance" from the
government.

~~~
ExpiredLink
> _includes "medical insurance" from the government._

Encompass everything except cancer ;)

~~~
kawsper
I wouldn't rely on it for anything, but "medical insurance" sounds a lot
better than "government fee" :-)

------
choult
I visited Chernobyl and Pripyat a few years ago; if you're interested in more
photos, here are my two galleries:

[https://plus.google.com/photos/115800995007308025308/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/115800995007308025308/albums/5878479734452453425)

[https://plus.google.com/photos/115800995007308025308/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/115800995007308025308/albums/5883312026173839569)

------
junto
One of his other videos describes the people who are most exposed to
radiation. The answer shocked me:
[https://youtu.be/TRL7o2kPqw0?t=9m](https://youtu.be/TRL7o2kPqw0?t=9m)

~~~
shiggerino
>The answer shocked me

You could make a good living as a journalist these days!

~~~
ablation
You won't believe how much these people have been exposed to radiation!

~~~
firas_b
This man walks barefoot in Chernobyl. What he discovers next is unbelievable!

~~~
ablation
Government FURIOUS at this one weird trick used by a steam explosion to shed
2000 tons of concrete and steel plating.

------
shoo
If you have not heard the story of the Chernobyl divers, here it is:

[http://www.foccwestlothian.com/chernobyl.html](http://www.foccwestlothian.com/chernobyl.html)

------
Muromec
Chernobyl exclusion zone right now:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxqkhojFiU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxqkhojFiU)

~~~
random_passerby
Wildfires in the exclusion zones of Chernobyl or Fukushima are bound to
release radioactive clouds over neighbouring regions and countries. Not
necessary a lot, it depends of the size of the fire.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26933-rise-in-
wildfire...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26933-rise-in-wildfires-
may-resurrect-chernobyls-radiation.html)

------
vegancap
Brilliant. I've got such a morbid fascination with Chernobyl and Pripyat.

------
agumonkey
I find this incredibly peaceful even to watch. Like going back to an old
countryside cabin, high grass everywhere, dust, silence. The best part in
humans is when they leave it seems.

There was a documentary (from ~2008) about the red forest. Vets, biologist,
oncologist investigating the state of life there. Plants and animals came
back. They (and I) expected crippled mutated species but so far they were
fine. The claim was after a few years, radiation resistant (to the nowadays
amount) species survived, X-men - Bambi edition, leaving me wondering how much
we could learn from that about nature and life-forms resilience. In the case
these claims are correct and solid.

------
radoslawc
There is imho very good exploration movie "Alone in the Zone"

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2889518/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2889518/)

trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti8uwMDgBLU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti8uwMDgBLU)

creator's site:

[http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?lg=en](http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?lg=en)

------
col_rad
I've been to Chernobyl in 2013 and while I've read a lot about the disaster in
advance, I couldn't grasp the whole dimension. Shot some pictures with an old
mamiya 645
[https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipNThxVDtsEv9O_FuPty6Opr...](https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipNThxVDtsEv9O_FuPty6OprdWXYqF_BaULq55aK)

~~~
BuildTheRobots
404 error :(

------
Yadi
I learned all about Chernobyl from the video game Call Of Duty: Modern
Warefare. It's tragic and sad!

There are some villages in North Iraq where it's similar to this, due to the
chemical bombing. It's gives tou shivers just knowing that a town use to be a
normal day to day living place and now just a ghost town.

"50,000 people used to live here, now its a ghost town" -MW2

------
avodonosov
Aren't you afraid of Strontium when visit the zone?

Because it has chemical properties of calcium, so can participate in your
metabolism and remain in your body (bones), constantly irradiating you.

------
alena1108
Witnessing Chernobyl effect on my homeland Belarus, I can never understand
people fascination with this place. But bringing awereness is a good thing

------
dasbsd
i really don't understand why people keep taking the risk. only one damaged
gnome in one single cel will be enough to give you cancer in 10 years. I
personally dont't even take dental x-ray.

~~~
gnur
Did you also stop eating banana's?

~~~
artmageddon
No pun intended, but I'll bite - what connection do bananas have to this?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Potassium, which has a natural fraction of radioactive Potassium, is in every
banana. We eat them without complaint. Fearmongers try to scare us with
sources that radiate less than your breakfast banana.

------
asinno
this needs to be edited/dubbed with a soundtrack that spills out annihilation,
will give an eerie backdrop to this desolate scene, maybe have the narration
in subtitles, any suggestions?

~~~
jerf
If people would stop doing that sort of stupid stuff, maybe we could finally
raise a generation of people who actually process these issues rationally.

But by all means, add in the WOO WOOO.

